# Daemon head prop I'm working on.



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Here are a few pix of a daemon head I'm working on. It's still in the beginning stages and I still have alot of fine detail to work on. Tell me what you think and where I can improve anything.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

It looks good so far, what are you sculpting with? Is it Mach'e? 
Jaw musclues will help his jaw line and make him look more masculine (think of the jawbone of a skull and how tapered the head is now.
Its shaping up great.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Allen H said:


> It looks good so far, what are you sculpting with? Is it Mach'e?
> Jaw musclues will help his jaw line and make him look more masculine (think of the jawbone of a skull and how tapered the head is now.
> Its shaping up great.


Thanks, Yeah I'm using a base coat of mach'e and I'm going to use epoxy clay over it to give it more detail. When I add the jaw muscles should I bulk it out or go with the curve of the jaw line? I'm also going to work the horns out a little more and give them much more detail.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

lookin good! that's awesome


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

mmmmm....sexy!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

howlin mad jack said:


> When I add the jaw muscles should I bulk it out or go with the curve of the jaw line?


It's been my experience that the wigheads just aren't properly proportioned. They're great as a base, but don't pay much attention to their forms. I say bulk away.

It's looking very nice


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Mr. Chicken is right, bulk it up! The strong jaw line is the way to go. It is shaping up really good. I sketched up over your form with a stronger jaw line. In no way am I trying to change your style, just showing you what the bold jaw line does to your sculpt. It's not much of a sketch but you can see the difference.








Hahahaha, that's supose to be a goatee on his chin, I never said I was an artist, LOL.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Bulk out, take an eyeball sized piece of clay and put them on where the jawbone would end on each side and smooth them out, see how that looks.
This is a pic of my wolfman mask in progress








I am not the best sculptor in the world by any means so just focus on the forms. You should be able to look at the sculpt and easily imagine what the skull looks like. If you dont like the skull you see then add clay until you get the right form.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice and encouragement!! I'm going to add some more and bulk it out and post some more pix.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

scourge999 said:


> Mr. Chicken is right, bulk it up! The strong jaw line is the way to go. It is shaping up really good. I sketched up over your form with a stronger jaw line. In no way am I trying to change your style, just showing you what the bold jaw line does to your sculpt. It's not much of a sketch but you can see the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sketch is fine kinda cool actually!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Allen H said:


> Bulk out, take an eyeball sized piece of clay and put them on where the jawbone would end on each side and smooth them out, see how that looks.
> This is a pic of my wolfman mask in progress
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, I see what you mean now and your sculpt is coming out sweet, nice job!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

This is the early stages of the sculpt for the wolfman mask I posted the other day. So its already done, but I have a new sculpt I will try to work on starting Friday.
I will attempt to get pics of the progress.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, guys, maybe it's really a girl demon and is therefore more delicate

The demon head is shaping up nicely, Howling. I really like what you've done so far, and you're definitely on the right track with the strong brow ridges and mouth.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You definetly have a great start there...keep up the good work and looking forward to progress pics of him


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

he is rocking I think he's great the way he is but he would look cool like the sketch too I definately like the ear ring thats a cool touch


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments and the advice, I really appreciate it!! I made some changes to the cheek bones and chin and bulked them out. I still have some more detail work before I start on the clay. Hope fully in the next couple of days.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

*Updated daemon head*

Here's the pic of the head with the improvements.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

coming along nicely, he will be a demon to be proud of.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's looking good, Howlin - nice strong face.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I think I'm about ready to start adding the clay, so the next post will probably be the finished product.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

He looks great HMJ! Very nice work!! 

Psssst..Dont let Scourge snow ya with that "I'm no artist" stuff!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, My arms are killing me from being in all kinds of weird angles!! Hopefully I can start with the clay in a couple of days, but I have a couple other projects I need to finish.


----------



## wickedwitchwest (Jul 23, 2009)

He looks great...love the horns down the middle.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He gets better and better every day. I'm hoping you have something suitably eerie and evil planned for his eyes to go with this lovely head.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, I have a couple ideas I'm thinking about to make him look more imposing. I just have to pick up a few more items. The eyes are definately going to be a focal point!


----------



## Crypts of Walden (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow, very impressive he looks awesome!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

*couple other demon pix*

Here are a couple more demon pix. Still not done, just giving ya'll an update.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

WOW! You have been busy! Looks great.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks great, how are you going to use this guy when its done. Are you making a torso for it or what?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Man that thing has really come to life. You definitely need to have some fog drifting up around him. No matter were you put him. He is hot. I like the horn running from front to back.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love those eyes and the paint job is beautiful.

You must work on props in your kitchen


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree, those eyes added a lot to him, very menacing, and the paint job is looking great!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

The Watcher said:


> Man that thing has really come to life. You definitely need to have some fog drifting up around him. No matter were you put him. He is hot. I like the horn running from front to back.


Thanks, I'm really having fun with this guy!



RoxyBlue said:


> Love those eyes and the paint job is beautiful.
> 
> You must work on props in your kitchen


Thanks, I'm still not done with the paint job and I still have to make and place the teeth, and I'm still experimenting with the paint on the horns. 
Yeah I do, No room anywhere else!!


fick209 said:


> I agree, those eyes added a lot to him, very menacing, and the paint job is looking great!


 The eyes were fairly difficult to get right, but I had lots of fun tinkering with the combinations! I love my airbrush, makes the job much easier!



Bone Dancer said:


> Looks great, how are you going to use this guy when its done. Are you making a torso for it or what?


Yeah, I'm going to make him full size with wings. I've already started looking for materials for the wings, and the torso. I figure I'll have it finished in about a month or so.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks Great!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

pagan said:


> Looks Great!


Thanks Pagan!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

*Finally finished demon head!!*

Just wanted to post the finished pix of the demon head I've been working on.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You did a beautiful job on this guy. Now all you have to do is build an equally beautiful body for him


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is some great detail work around the base of the horns. The ears turned out great, & I like the teeth, but those eyes are still creeping me out Great job!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... great job!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That turned out very nice, I especially like the detail where the horns join the head, and the horns along the top of the head. Bravo!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Excellent job! And way ahead of schedule!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent job!!!!


----------



## funkdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

Man, that is sick! Sick being a good thing. Nice work!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the encouragement and the advice ya'll gave me, it really helped!! Now I'll start working on the body and the wings. I'm really excited about this guy, and I'm hoping to finish him up with some cool little details!! Wish me luck!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

fick209 said:


> That is some great detail work around the base of the horns. The ears turned out great, & I like the teeth, but those eyes are still creeping me out Great job!!!


Yep.. about sums it up!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

howlin mad jack said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement and the advice ya'll gave me, it really helped!! Now I'll start working on the body and the wings. I'm really excited about this guy, and I'm hoping to finish him up with some cool little details!! Wish me luck!


I wish you all the luck in the world, but I don't think you need it, you have talent Looking forward to seeing the body and the wings with those same great details


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Fick, I'm going to come up with a few surprises on this guy!! I've already started the torso and my brain is coming alive with ideas!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I look forward to seeing what you come up with. The head looks great.


----------



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

Great pictures and sketchs too wish a had some of the skill


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice job Mad Jack!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Just an update on my "demon head" he is now an almost complete demon. I added a body to the head, and I'm working on the wings as we speak. He's also going to be standing in a pit of flame, with smoke wafting around him. I decided to make him a static prop and have the fire around him make it look a little more imposing. Edit: I forgot to write I'm still in the process of adding details to the body such as spikes, horns, and possibly some hair, as well as a loin cloth and some other details to be determined later.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow this is looking amazing! You put a lot of time and work into this and you can really tell with the results.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Joisey said - amazing prop! He's going to be a stunner in your haunt.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh wow, very menacing/impressive demon. Excellent work!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Killer update! You have been busy! Looks amazing.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

That is just crazy!! Unbelievable


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Jack this guy is just awesome! I hope you can get a good video of him on Halloween.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

You are doing a great job on it. I need a body like that for a little project I need to start.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Beautiful work jack, that thing looks like it crawled right outta the pits of Hades.
That is gonna look great at your haunt. Very very nice work.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments ya'll, I'm having so much fun working on this guy!! I've already added some horns and spikes to the body and face, and the wings are almost completely done. The trick is going to be to get the wings to sit up properly. I've got to find some wire or some such sturdy frame (that's not PVC) that I can attach to the wing structure to support it, because the wire I used won't support the weight.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's another update picture. I have most of it finished just need to add the finishing touches.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Downright Devilicious!! You have one excellent prop there. How tall is he? His wing span is amazing!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Has this guy been working out with The Creepster?

I really like the added details of the veining on the arms and legs.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

shar said:


> Downright Devilicious!! You have one excellent prop there. How tall is he? His wing span is amazing!!


Thanks, he's about 6 1/2' tall, and his wingspan is about 8' wide. I don't have much more to do on him except "clothe" him, and a couple minor details.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Your demon is ripped!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great Job...can't believe the wing span on him. Love the detail you have put into this prop....


----------

